# 1960s car themed Huffy(?)



## JPKelley5 (Jul 15, 2020)

Trying to ID this bike before taking a look at it tomorrow. Appears to be one of the 60s era Huffy car-themed bikes (Camaro, El Dorado, Impala, etc) but I can't find an example with that exact tank and the seat post decal isn't helping me. Crank has an odd pentagon pattern. Seems to be fairly complete minus a grip and chain guard. Any ideas?


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m now hearing it’s a 1958 Ross Super Delux, so i was a bit off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 18, 2020)

Yep, Ross/Chain Bike Corp. Usually, serial# starts with R, followed by a two digit year. Chain guard is probably the same as this.


----------

